# Lowering TA



## Tnuscan (Jan 31, 2017)

To lower TA from 9.8 g/L to 8.8 g/L for 6 gallons, will I need to add 15.29grams of K-BiCarb.?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 31, 2017)

Tnuscan said:


> To lower TA from 9.8 g/L to 8.8 g/L for 6 gallons, will I need to add 15.29grams of K-BiCarb.?



For K2CO3, 0.62 g/L removes 1 g/L, so I get 14.26. Go slow! Do half to start. If you didn't do MLF yet, and your pH isn't too low to do it, you may get it down that way too.......


----------



## stickman (Jan 31, 2017)

Originally Posted by Tnuscan View Post 
To lower TA from 9.8 g/L to 8.8 g/L for 6 gallons, will I need to add 15.29grams of K-BiCarb.?

That's the same number I get. Chill proof after addition to get the maximum acid drop.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 1, 2017)

Johnd said:


> For K2CO3, 0.62 g/L removes 1 g/L, so I get 14.26. Go slow! Do half to start. If you didn't do MLF yet, and your pH isn't too low to do it, you may get it down that way too.......



Thanks John!!

This has been hard on my pea sized brain.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 8, 2017)

Do we use a different formula to find the TA of a white wine ?

www.brsquared.org Has two formulas - 0.75 for Reds and - 0.62 *(0.65)* for Whites. I have never seen this anywhere else.

Under: Articles/Influence of pH/pH and titration

Edit: 0.62 should be 0.65
_I would have fixed this but I've lost my power to delete._


----------



## Johnd (Feb 8, 2017)

Tnuscan said:


> Do we use a different formula to find the TA of a white wine ?
> 
> www.brsquared.org Has two formulas - 0.75 for Reds and - 0.62 for Whites. I have never seen this anywhere else.
> 
> Under: Articles/Influence of pH/pH and titration



I don't do TA that way, so I can't tell you why that is. IIRC,my Vinmetrica titration process doesn't delineate between reds and whites, just titrate to 8.2, see how much solution was used, multiply that by two, and voila!! TA

When in doubt, remember the old acronym (slightly modified) KIST Keep It Simple Tnuscan


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 9, 2017)

Johnd said:


> I don't do TA that way, so I can't tell you why that is. IIRC,my Vinmetrica titration process doesn't delineate between reds and whites, just titrate to 8.2, see how much solution was used, multiply that by two, and voila!! TA
> 
> When in doubt, remember the old acronym (slightly modified) KIST Keep It Simple Tnuscan



Europe uses the 0.65 formula because they express TA as sulfuric.


----------

